# 205 GTI 2nd car/project?



## Rustytt (Mar 24, 2009)

What do you reckon? I remember these being pocket rockets in the 80's. I can pick up a 1.9 sub 100k minter for 2k. Got the tools & the skills, tempted, very tempted. Wonder if my 180 would out drag it off the lights?


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Go for it - I had a 1.9 back in the day and it's still the best car I've ever owned.


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

Go for it...if you dont, I will. They are amazing.


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Oh yes! An absolute classic car.

If you're looking for something as a project then it has to be a very worthy contender. One of the best little hot hatches ever made. I clearly remember in 1986 being stunned by the idea of sticking a 1.9 fuel injected engine into a car the size of a roller skate! I don't think anyone had put an engine bigger than 1.6 in a car of this size before. Remember, the original 205 GTi was only a 1.6. The 1.9 was just outrageous! This was very much at the birth of the idea of shoe-horning huge and powerful engines into small cars and also comes from the age of the Sierra Cosworth and 6R4 rally homologations which were later withdrawn from competition because they were too powerful and dangerous. It is to the likes of the 205 1.9 GTi and the original Renault 5 Turbo that we owe thanks for some of the great hot hatches we have today. Consequently, as a genuine ground-breaker in modern automotive design and engineering, born from a peak period in motorsport, it's a guaranteed classic. A really good, well looked after, mint example is only ever going to appreciate in value.

And apart from that they're seriously good fun to drive!


----------



## Colinthecop (Jan 2, 2008)

I had a 1.6.... it was the fastest thing in the world.

Then I drove a mates 1.9, I tell you, it left me feeling very inadequate. 

Just like in the showers at school after games. :?

But yeah, I agree with the above. Do it.


----------



## Fashling (Mar 4, 2007)

I agree with the others - if you can, do it! Just throw the gearbox from the 1.9 away, source a 1.6gti gearbox and hold on for dear life!


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

Oh no, you guys have got me trawling through the classifieds.....im looking for a GTi or a GT Turbo!!

Have just found a nice Renault 5 Turbo 2 though!!!!!


----------



## peace (May 12, 2008)

cool post, been looking for a project car in the same price range for my stag do next year, long weekend at Nurburgring! looked at a the 1.9gti too, but thinking about an old scooby!?


----------



## Rustytt (Mar 24, 2009)

It wasn't just the power was it? They handled like they were on rails as memory serves. I'm poring over the inkys looking for one now.


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

graTT58 said:


> Have just found a nice Renault 5 Turbo 2 though!!!!!


Where? WHAT ONE WHAT ONE.


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

I say go for it, fantastic drivers car. But then I would say that, here's my 'weekend' toy










Fitted with a Gti 6 lump on throttle bodies, bilstein dampers, uprated ARBs, limited slip diff etc.

Just such raw fun and fantastic feedback through the steering. 

Sign up to 205GtiDrivers forum for the best 205 resource on the web.

Josh


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Go for it just make sure you get a 1.9 :twisted:


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Rustytt said:


> It wasn't just the power was it? They handled like they were on rails as memory serves. I'm poring over the inkys looking for one now.


Correct - it was the handling, not just the power. A TT might put a smile on your face because of the way it looks when you pop round the corner to get a pint of milk but a 205 GTi will do the same because of the way it handles. Makes a TT feel like a barge. As has been said, get a 1.9 though, I still miss mine to this day. Proper driver's car IMHO. I'd get one if I had anywhere to put it.


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

The 205 was always such a good looking car too, even the non GTis.

What has happened at Peugeot since? Nothing drives well or looks good any more.


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

This thread has made me think of doing something like this myself now.

Always wanted a 205 gti but never got round to owning one (had a Mk3 XR3, Mk1 Astra GTE, Mk2 XR2). That or the Mk1 Golf GTI (nearly bought one of those once).

But I really fancy doing something like this as a hobby.

The mrs disagrees! Pah - it can be my 40th birthday project!

Let me know how you go on OP.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

senwar said:


> This thread has made me think of doing something like this myself now.


Do it! It's such an awesome feeling driving a car like this in today's climate.


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> senwar said:
> 
> 
> > This thread has made me think of doing something like this myself now.
> ...


I've just spotted a cracking White one. And it's now making me wish i'd gone for something like this after getting rid of the Z4MC.

Have seen a red one too in need of some tlc close by but the White one is tempting me.


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

There's a white one on AT with it's original tyres!!!  From 1989


----------

